

James Miao (of thesixtyone) responds (about the redesign fiasco) - clistctrl
http://paisley-music.blogspot.com/2010/02/james-miao-of-thesixtyone-responds.html

======
trafficlight
_i know that change sucks for some. heck, my partner, sam, had a hell of time
adjusting for the first two weeks...but, at the end of the day,_

The other owner can't even navigate his own site? Maybe that's a sign...

 _i felt an obligation to continue to push the envelope for music discovery
and was prepared to fail outright rather than sit comfortable with a subpar
yet familiar music experience._

I don't know why he felt that the old site wasn't good for music discovery. It
was clearly working for thousands of listeners and artists. People were even
spending money on the old site.

------
pedalpete
With the volume of feedback James is getting, it is clear that he struck a
nerve with the new design, and it speaks volumes to the popularity and
adoration of the people who use the site.

James clearly can see the numbers of how people are using the site now, and I
assume visitors are listening more,which is the goal of the site.

Kudos to James for making bold steps and taking changes, and (I assume)
listening to the numbers, not the chatter.

